# Cheese Straws



## roller (Nov 18, 2011)

Its not bread but it has flour in it...Making Cheese Straws this afternoon. I had kind of forgot about these but when you start eating them can`t hardly stop...enjoy !

3 sticks butter

3 cups flour alpurpose

pinch of salt

red pepper to taste

20 oz. of chedder cheese sharp shredded

let butter get to room temp. mix butter with shredded cheese. add salt and red pepper. mix in the flour 1cup at a time until mixed real good. You will then have a cheese like dough. I used my jerky gun to shape into 2 to 3 in. straws. bake at 350* until done about 30 min. This recipe makes about 12 doz. cheese straws you can cut it in half if you do not want to make that many...but they go fast...enjoy !


























All done now its time for a Beer !!!!  And some Cheese Straws !  Sorry that should have been 20 oz. of cheese...


----------



## masterofmymeat (Nov 18, 2011)

Watcha' Sayin"???

Roller you kill me. How do you think up this stuff? I gotta say though, 3 sticks o' butter

and 40 oz of cheddar, sounds very tasty but is my heart and arteries going to make it

to the end?

I have got to try this.







... James


----------



## roller (Nov 18, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha   the Beer takes care of that part...lol...


----------



## alelover (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like a great snack. Pretty rich. Maybe grind up some Lipitor to mix with it?


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking real tasty!!

Do you really have 2 KA mixers??

  Craig


----------



## automan88 (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks great awesome idea


----------



## roller (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes Craig I should be ashamed of myself.....


----------



## roller (Nov 18, 2011)

alelover said:


> Looks like a great snack. Pretty rich. Maybe grind up some Lipitor to mix with it?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2011)

Roller, mornin'.... Those look a lot healthier than other snacks... (copied and in the book)... Do you think PepperJack would work ??? I don't know cheeses and melting temps etc....  Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow!!!

I never saw anything like that !!!!

Looks GREAT !!!!

Must be a lot healthier than "Cheese Curls"!

Thanks Roller!

Bear


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Great recipe Roller,

3 sticks of butter!!!!

I've got to try this


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2011)

Dang Roller, your on a Roll!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang Roller, your on a Roll!


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Roller, mornin'.... Those look a lot healthier than other snacks... (copied and in the book)... Do you think PepperJack would work ??? I don't know cheeses and melting temps etc....  Dave


Dave you can use any kind of cheese as long as its firm. And use 20 oz.  not 40...


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> I never saw anything like that !!!!
> 
> ...







SmokinAl said:


> Dang Roller, your on a Roll!







raptor700 said:


> Great recipe Roller,
> 
> 3 sticks of butter!!!!
> 
> I've got to try this


Thanks guys I have a good one coming up tomorrow !!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Roller said:


> Thanks guys I have a good one coming up tomorrow !!!!


I wonder what you have up your sleeve now


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

Its going to be good Raptor !!!!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Roller said:


> Its going to be good Raptor !!!!


  I'm sure it will be,

I just need to get a bigger book to keep all these recipes


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

I have already had my open heart surgery so I am good to go for awhile....


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Roller said:


> I have already had my open heart surgery so I am good to go for awhile....


  Nothing like a good pipe cleaning huh?


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes and I had 4 of mine blowed out...I did all the right stuff the first year then said what the hello I am only going to live so long anyway...so why not enjoy it...


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

You only go around once


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

Yup !


----------

